# Good songs/things to learn for 8 strings that aren't Meshuggah?



## WaffleTheEpic (May 18, 2013)

I've been playing 8 strings since about November but feel like I'm stuck in a rut. I use it for pretty much everything, but feel like I haven't been progressing; most of my guitar playing nowadays is spent plugging in, doing a little wanking, then unplugging and feeling unsatisfied. So what I'm looking for is stuff to play that is a little more intensive than Deftones, isn't Meshuggah, but isn't too extremely hard to play. I'm more of a rhythm player and I'd guess I'm at the intermediate skill level.

Help? Advice?


----------



## Osorio (May 18, 2013)

Animals as Leaders has some cool rhythmic patterns as far as I can remember. The music as a whole is really cool too, it got me inspired at the time to be a better guitarist. I would say give it a shot, if nothing else, then just because it is good music. 
But be warned that the leads are all extremely advanced.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (May 18, 2013)

Any songs specifically? Most of their music from what I gather is really challenging, probably outside of my ability. :x

I'm working on getting "Do Not Look Down" by Meshuggah down pat, but after that, I'm not sure.


----------



## Osorio (May 18, 2013)

"Throughly At Home" has some interesting rhythm parts, specially in the middle. "CAFO" has some really cool "rhythmic" guitar as well, it's actually pretty easy, though the lead is an absolute beast. The actual "solo" is rather not absurd though, if you want to give it a try.

I honestly hope more people jump on this topic. My experience with guitar is somewhat limited. I have an 8 string (though it is tuned more like a 7+1 guitar right now, I prefer it that way) and I can play fairly well, but I'm mostly out of touch the metal "scene" and just write my own stuff now.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (May 18, 2013)

I hope people jump on this topic too, I'd love to hear what people say would be good to learn, since most people use 8's like a completely different animal from 6's. I have little to no theory knowledge, so it's kinda hard to write my own stuff or do anything aside from wanking with effects and such.


----------



## Osorio (May 18, 2013)

So maybe you should work on that?

As regarding to 8s being different from 6s... I don't know, man. Sure, you can definitely use it as a "different animal", but should you? What are the ways to go about it? You say you bought a 8 string on the ERG forum and most people just JUMP on the "so, when are you posting a clip of some Meshuggah cover songs?" bandwagon. (SURE, not everybody is like that, but a great deal of people that went to 8 strings did it for the "chugga". And it sort of shows. Maybe it is best to approach it with a fresh and new way. Maybe your lack of insight -no offense meant- can trigger something exciting and an original, or at least personal, way to approach the instrument).


I haven't heard his new stuff, so I don't know how that is, but Tony MacAlpine is doing 8 strings now. Maybe check that out?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (May 18, 2013)

I definitely didn't buy it for the Shuggah Chuggah, and was actually looking into getting one before I joined SSO 
I bought it mostly because I loved the thought of being able to use that range for stuff, but I really just don't know HOW to use the range, chords-wise or scales-wise. It's hard to explain.


----------



## Osorio (May 18, 2013)

Oh, I wasn't trying to imply anything about you.

But again: So maybe what you should be looking into is learning some theory. A HUGE part of theory consists of voice leading and harmony, which is (in a lousy summary) how to organize chords. It would probably clear up most of your issues regarding how to use the extra range, and also a bunch of other questions you may have.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (May 18, 2013)

Where would I start on that then? I tried using a few websites, but it was mostly just gibberish to me.


----------



## Osorio (May 18, 2013)

A forum favorite is musictheory.net . I know some books that deal with theory in an interesting way, my favorite being Mark Levine's "Jazz Theory" if you want to go that route. If you want to have a more "complete" understanding of Harmony, you can look up "Tonal Harmony" by Kostka and Payne; this book is SERIOUSLY complete and takes you to the very beginning to the very very very further in. There is no end.

But there are A LOT of ways to approach theory... Depends on what you want from it. Personally, my understanding of theory and music skyrocketed once I began to understand "intervals" better. I would advise on using that site to get your feet wet, see if it benefits you, if it interests you. Then go to something a little more "whole".


----------



## tripguitar (May 28, 2013)

I'm also very interested in this topic as i'm pretty much in the same damn boat as waffle.

I pick up my guitar, play something i already know, noodle, and then put the guitar down unsatisfied.

been trying to learn the fretboard better, which is going well - but i also need fun music to play!! preferably in drop E or standard F# tuning.

if i find something elsewhere, i'll be sure to bring it here.


----------



## Eisenbass (May 28, 2013)

Playing other stuff that isn't related to "djent" is a really nice path. Try listening and playing some jazz and blues stuff, translate that to the 8 strings, and have fun...or, if you prefer, it is always fun to make versions of other music styles such as pop, etc...

Btw, trying to add slap/pop to your playing is always nice =D


----------



## AugmentedFourth (May 28, 2013)

I would try just doing some basic chord melody stuff. It especially helps if you can get good enough to arrange pieces yourself, even if they aren't that good, like for example this one that I wrote for Trane's "Central Park West":

central_park_west_arr_8_string.gp5


----------



## Hollowway (May 28, 2013)

I don't play too many covers on 8s. There are precious few that are technically interesting to me. The stuff I like to play (Necrophagist, Spawn of Possession, The Human Abstract, and 80s shred metal) can be played on a 6 string. And I'm not aware of much at all available for 9 or 10 string instruments. Consequently I spend most of my time either playing challenging stuff not using the lowest string(s) or I write stuff, noodle, and improvise using those low notes. To me, 8 strings and beyond are exciting precisely be size there's such a paucity of songs that exist using them.


----------



## Given To Fly (May 28, 2013)

This is good to learn, has 8 strings, and isn't Meshuggah.


----------



## Solodini (May 30, 2013)

The Little Tybee material is really cool, in my opinion.


----------



## Osorio (May 30, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> This is good to learn, has 8 strings, and isn't Meshuggah.



That was superb. Also a very interesting way to tune an 8 string. Might have to try it and see how it feels. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (May 31, 2013)

tripguitar said:


> I'm also very interested in this topic as i'm pretty much in the same damn boat as waffle.
> 
> I pick up my guitar, play something i already know, noodle, and then put the guitar down unsatisfied.
> 
> ...



I can't seem to figure out how to use scales. I have where the scales go, but they don't make as much sense as I'd like.

Thanks for the tab, Aug! I'll hop on that this Monday when I have my computer and guitar in the same place. 

Given, do you happen to have the tab for that? 

And yeah, I've tried to learn Little Tybee by watching his videos and playing by ear and can't do it. I'm not at the level where I can do that kinda stuff yet. I struggled to learn Deftones by ear. Haha

And I might as well say, I've got most of "Do Not Look Down" learned. Great thing to use to warm up and it really improved my alt-picking, I'd say.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 2, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to use scales. I have where the scales go, but they don't make as much sense as I'd like.



Usage as practice material aside, scales should (imo) be studied in the context of chords and chord progressions rather than the other way around. Chords, chord tones, and the progressions from one chord (and tone) to the next are the framework from which your scales are derived and then applied to in melodic fashion (but not to the necessary exclusion of any other tones) to provide color and contrast with your chord tones.

Ihsahn's 8-string material might be up your alley. He usually has 2-3 guitar parts going at any given time so bear that in mind when transcribing or searching for tabs.


----------



## xxCAGExx (Jun 2, 2013)

just a suggestion, you could take 7 string tabs that are down tuned, and then convert them to higher tuned 8 string tabs in guitar pro 5. If that makes sense. I did this between 6 and 7 strings so it should work between 7 and 8.


----------



## kylendm (Jun 2, 2013)

Anything on Rareform by After the Burial


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 12, 2013)

^ this, especially Aspiration


----------

